# Preservative for salt scrub



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Do I need a preservative for a salt scrub using salt, dried flowers or herbs, and oil? If so would Tinosan SCD work?


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I just read about salt with Tinsoan and it doesn't work. Another suggestion like rosemary extract? Self life would be appreciated.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

Rosemary extract isn't a preservative. Swift's blog discusses preservatives and she compares the different ones. It might help you make a decision. 

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/p ... tives.html

I personally prefer either LiquiaPar or Optiphen in scrubs. I don't know what the shelf life would be - I suppose a year from date of purchase? I know some bottles come with a good by date on them so maybe it would best to use that date.


----------



## Genny (Sep 21, 2012)

If you're only using salt, herbs & oil, then optiphen I don't believe would be a good idea since it's a water soluble preservative.  So Liquipar would probably be better.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> If you're only using salt, herbs & oil, then optiphen I don't believe would be a good idea since it's a water soluble preservative.  So Liquipar would probably be better.



I used to think only LiquaPar would work until I read about Optiphen. I'm talking about just Optiphen not Optiphen Plus or Optiphen ND. 

http://www.theherbarie.com/Optiphen-pr-146.html



> Formulating Guidelines:
> ? Optiphen is suitable for anhydrous formulations and emulsions, such as creams, lotions, salves, body butters, and body scrubs.


----------



## Genny (Sep 21, 2012)

Weird.  On my pdf for Optiphen from ISP it says suitable for water based products.   The pdf is a few years old though, looks like I'll need to check out the new ones.  I wonder what else I'm missing?  :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

Where did you get your info for Optiphen? I used to think it couldn't be used in anhydrous products. Recently I was researching preservatives and I found more info from several sites that Optiphen could be used. Since I had been using 2 different preservatives for anhydrous and hydrous emulsions, I was thrilled to find out I could just buy one since I needed to buy more preservative. Also, Swift stated Optiphen wasn't a broad spectrum preservative but I was also seeing the sites state it was a broad spectrum preservative. Another plus is it isn't pH restricted and can be added at a higher temperature. I ordered 8 oz.


----------



## Genny (Sep 21, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Where did you get your info for Optiphen? I used to think it couldn't be used in anhydrous products. Recently I was researching preservatives and I found more info from several sites that Optiphen could be used. Since I had been using 2 different preservatives for anhydrous and hydrous emulsions, I was thrilled to find out I could just buy one since I needed to buy more preservative. Also, Swift stated Optiphen wasn't a broad spectrum preservative but I was also seeing the sites state it was a broad spectrum preservative. Another plus is it isn't pH restricted and can be added at a higher temperature. I ordered 8 oz.




I got my pdf right from ISP corp, which is now Ashland.  They don't have the downloadable pdf's anymore for Optiphen.  But they do list what it can be used in http://www.ashland.com/products/optiphen-preservatives  Unfortunately they don't say anything about anhydrous products, they just say that it's easily solubilized in water. 
Brambleberry says it's best used in oil based products.
Herbarie says it's not very water soluble.
MMS & Lotioncrafter says it can be used in aqueous & anhydrous formulas


So now I'm more confused LOL

I also just wanted to add, that I'm not arguing with ya Hazel, I just really dislike the not so clear info that the suppliers & manufacturer is putting out there.  They seem to slightly contradict each other


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

Slightly contradict? I'd say it's more than a slight contradiction.

Grrr....Ashland has 



> Optiphen preservative
> INCI Name: Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol
> 
> Broad-spectrum activity against bacteria, yeast and mold additional fungicidal protection may be needed in difficult formulations
> Effective over pH of 4 to 8



Son of a biscuit eater! I wish there was definitive source I could trust. I had Germaben II-E (pH 3-8) but I bought the Optiphen because I had read on several sites it didn't have pH restrictions and could be used in scrubs. Oh well...I also bought it because it was recommended by quite a few members of Yahoo CSG for cream soap. Another recommendation was Phenonip but Optiphen was recommended over it if you want to add a milk product to the soap. At least I have it for the soap. CSG has been active for years and I think if it didn't work, someone would have mentioned it. I was hoping to save some money but I guess I'll have to also buy LiquiaPar. I know it works well. Thanks for info.

But now I'm feeling really peeved.


----------



## Genny (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm wondering where all the suppliers that say that it's okay in all formulas & not ph restricted got their info.  On some of them it looks like they just copied & pasted the exact same info because it's worded exactly the same.

I was actually pretty excited when you posted the link of what the Herbarie said.  I was thinking that I'd save some $, only needing to buy Optiphen.


----------



## Genny (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to apologize to getdirtysoaps for all the confusion that's going on with your thread.  There's just so much info out there about preservatives & sometimes they're not crystal clear.


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the helpful direction. I have been trying to stick with all natural products. It there a way to stay all natural? I know some products I just might not be able to make. Could I do a liquid soap salt scrub w/o preservatives?  Thanks for all your guys help!


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

Is the Optiphen natural? Sounds like it would work.


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

I have seen a big debate about the Optiphen being not really natural. O the dilemmas???? I live in Organic Country, which is good, but people really want a true natural product. Hmmm  I really want to do some type of salt scrub, but what to do to make it really natural. Like I said earlier maybe a liquid soap salt scrub??? I have been working with cp soaps for 2 years now, and I am wanting to expand. But this preservative thing has me going in circles. Ha ha ha


----------



## lsg (Sep 21, 2012)

LiquaPar Oil is supposed to be good to use in salt scrubs, at least according to FNWL.

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/repri ... atives.asp


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 21, 2012)

LiquaPar Oil had parabens in it, and so I can use that. But it would work. I am still waiting to find out if I can make a liquid soap salt scrub that doesn't need preservatives?


----------



## FOhoarder (Sep 21, 2012)

I just found this preservative chart on swiftcraftmonkeys blog. Hope it helps someone! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1020026/preservativechart.pdf


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2012)

LiquiaPar is great in anhydrous scrubs. That's what I've always used but I thought Optiphen would be a substitute and I could just have one preservative instead of two. I bought the Optiphen mainly for cream soaps.

*@getdirtysoaps*

I don't think there truly is a "natural" preservative but I could be wrong. I suppose you could make a liquid soap salt scrub without preservatives. Many people don't put preservatives in LS. However, I'd recommend using a preservative if you want to sell it. You don't know how customers might treat the product - leaving it in the shower so water gets in it, dipping into it with dirty hands, etc.


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the help. It's true you don't know how the customer is going to use the product. Thank you Thank you!


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 22, 2012)

Liquid soap is like cp soap you are suppost to keep the ph at a leave that inhibits growth of bacteria, molds, and fungus. But, I guess if left in the water to dilute it would change that and water loves to bring in a host of unwanted friends. Very good point to bring up. I think the optiphen would be the next best choice. Again thanks a ton for helping me with my riddle.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------

